# Germany/ Italy



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im going on my trip Friday morning very early. Really nervous. Makes my stomach churn thinking about it! I know i will be fine. I always have been. Lahr in Germany for 2 nights then Sanremo in Italy for 4 days.I just told the trip leader about my IBS and he is not impressed i never told him before. Oh dear.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, you'll be fine once you get going and get into it, use some of what you have learned.







Have a great trip and send me a postcard.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Have fun, Spliff!! Thirty years ago I lived in Germany for 2-1/2 years. I can't believe it was that long ago. Let us know how your trip turns out.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Getting all exited and nervous! Packing is so stressful!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

SpliffieI was in San Remo this time last year...You wont be far from the French Riviera and it is beautiful there...Not sure if you will be able to go to France but you will be right on the border it is worth a visit...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

We are going to Monte Carlo for the day, which sounds pretty cool. I'm nearly all packed now. Getting exited as well as nervous.See you all in a week!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, have a great time, I have a really good friend in vienna if you go there he owns a very cool pub there.







Here is the address and some pictures of the pub. http://www.otscherer.com/otscherlander.htm


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its a shame i don't have more time there. A friend and I were going to stay behind after the trip and go to loads of different places.I might be wrong, but isn't Vienna in Austria?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lol yes it is spliff.







Opps well if its not to far and you get side tracked. LOL


----------

